# Going to see Smokey and the Bandit tonight



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

At a local theater. It seems there is a company that brings old films back to the big screen so we can watch them again in all their glory.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> At a local theater. It seems there is a company that *brings old films back to the big screen* so we can watch them again in all their glory.


Digitally?

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully not an original-vintage beat up 35mm print with a crusty old optical soundtrack.

(Unless that's what is meant by "all their glory.")


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The company is Turner Classic Movies, using the name "Fathom Events". They rent out one screen and usually show the movie only for two days.

Upcoming:

The Godfather (June 4 & 7)
Some Like It Hot (June 11 & 14)
Fast Times At Ridgemont High (July 30 & August 2)
Bonnie & Clyde (August 13 & 16(
ET (September 17 & 20)
Princess Bride (October 15 & 18)
Casablanca (November 12 & 15)
Guess Who's Coming To Dinner (December 10 & 13)

I went to S&TB last night, and there were as many people there as generally are for a first run film. Also, apparently since it is a rental of the theatre, there were no coming attractions or pre show commercials, which was great.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fathom also distributes the Met Opera and other events.
Fathom Events

I see the TCM series mentions "with exclusive commentary". Did they talk through the movie?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

James Long said:


> I see the TCM series mentions "with exclusive commentary". Did they talk through the movie?


No, just the same as the TV channel. Guy set up the movie before it started, explaining the NMSL, CB radio craze, and pre-1980s Coors availability; and then some trivia after the movie.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's cool!! Maybe I'll take my son tomorrow night, thanks for the post!! Princess Bride would be awesome to see in Oct too!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> Digitally?
> 
> Rich


No.* Picture quality was horrible. All the dark areas had greenish tones throughout. But that is not why I went. 

* It may have been digital, bit not a quality transfer.

Will definitely catch FTaRH.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

SamC said:


> The company is Turner Classic Movies, using the name "Fathom Events". They rent out one screen and usually show the movie only for two days.
> 
> Upcoming:
> 
> ...


So we live within 5 miles of each other, have never met but were at the same movie. Cool.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SamC said:


> explaining the NMSL


NMSL = National Maximum Speed Limit

Had to Google that one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> NMSL = National Maximum Speed Limit


I remember when they repealed that one ... I was living in Michigan at the time and they would ticket for greater than 55 MPH but they considered the ticket an "Energy Speed" ticket. The fines and drivers license points were minimal as long as one was not violating the pre-Energy Speed speed limit that the state would have normally set on the interstates.

I got a ticket for 30 in a 25 that cost me three points and twice the cash compared to the one point ticket I got for 70 in a 55 on an rural interstate. After the speed limits were restored driving was more sane (and 20+ MPH over a limit is not something I would recommend).


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the first one alot James 

I didnt realise how beautiful it was until I got the first VHS releaase from 1981 ..... The original technicolour look of the movie is on the tape!! (All newer ones are remastered and dont look as good to me)



TheRatPatrol said:


> NMSL = National Maximum Speed Limit


Thank you....... I didnt know either what it was!


----------

